# Which table edge router bit is best value for money?



## merlysys (Aug 9, 2011)

I use the bit shown below daily for making floor moldings for my customers and wondering which make/model to get from now on. Its the cheapest I could find but maybe more expensive ones are of better value. I don't mind changing the bit often if the current one is still the best value.

Please see ebay item 370465178685
As a new poster I cannot give links.

I will use it in a speed controllable Hitachi router, from 8K rpm.

Is there a post that shows how to evaluate bits for their value or a ranking from tests?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Whiteside bits are always the top of any test list. If you are using this bit a great deal odds are you will save money by investing in the version by Whiteside. It will last much longer than any other bit before needing sharpening and can be resharpened more times than many others.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a neat review, There have been others in the magazines over the years

http://www.provenwoodworking.com/support-files/router-bits-test.pdf

There might be a little something to "you get what you pay for", but I have seen some great results from the 'cheap' bits in my collection.

I personally like Magnate.net bits for the price/quality, but I've had some good luck with the $5 woodcraft bits, the 'purple' Grizzly.com bits, and Eagle/pricecutter and Mlcs. A lot has to do with availability of the profile, and how quick I need it. 

I have a keller dovetail jig set from BobJs buddy on ebay, and they've done a fantastic job for the money.

I personally think I could ruin a high dollar bit just as easy as a cheap bit by overfeeding, etc, and I'm not sure how much the special coatings help. I have seen some crappy bearings on the cheap bits, but those can easily be swapped out.

best advice, expirement a little, find what you like, and stick with it!



Here's your link for everyone else.
YONICO Large Thumbnail Table edge Router Bit # 13141 | eBay


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

merlysys said:


> I use the bit shown below daily for making floor moldings for my customers and wondering which make/model to get from now on. Its the cheapest I could find but maybe more expensive ones are of better value. I don't mind changing the bit often if the current one is still the best value.
> 
> Please see ebay item 370465178685
> As a new poster I cannot give links.
> ...


Hi Merle - Welcome to the forum
I didn't even need to look up the vendor, recognized Georges' artwork. I did check the price and it's going to be tough to beat $12. There are some reviews/tests published by some of the magazines that generally rank Whiteside and eagleamerica as the best. Trouble with those articles is that bits from Super Carbide and Yonico and others that sell on eBay usually aren't included in the testing. You will likely need to run your own testing to pick your best value. Amana makes some bits with replaceable knives which may be the way to go but I don't know if they make one in that particular profile. You might try contacting Toolstoday.com, a US distributor for Amana, and see what they have to say.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

In Canada, I find Lee Valley's bits to be a good compromise between price and quality. Best quality for me is CMT and Dimar. Dimar sells a number of bits with replaceable edges also, but fairly pricey. However, price is a function of service. If they are really good and you use them a lot, the high initial price may be cheap in the long run.


----------

